# How often do you get your machine serviced



## sprinkledsweet (Oct 7, 2015)

I was wondering how often you get your embroidery machines serviced. I have a Brother PR 650e and have had it about 3 years. I have been doing the cleaning of it so far but I think it is about time to get it professional serviced.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Usually a little "tweeking" will put a machine back on track. What is it doing, or not doing that you dislike?


----------



## sprinkledsweet (Oct 7, 2015)

It is working fine and no issues with it. I have just read it is important to get it professional serviced. I have taken the tension knobs apart and cleaned myself just this past month as it was giving me a few issues and it corrected it -I figured it was built up lint. 
I do not mind getting it professional serviced if truly needed but this is my busy season and I would want to do it after Christmas. 
The thought of having to take this beast somewhere makes me nervous - wish they would come to me and I would get it done next week.


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

My friends does within 2 years


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I did the upkeep on a Tajima TME DC 6 head for close to a dozen years. Clean an oil as recommended and I'm not sure what a tech could do unless there is a problem. Like you I cleaned the tensioners, timed and even replaced the hooks, replaced trimmer blades. If you oil and grease as you should, blow out the hooks with compressed air now and then, you should be fine. Also traveling with a machine would scare me. If you feel you need a tech. I'd find one to come to me.


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

PR650/655 has a service meter in the software. Should be reset after each service, the interval being 1500 hours. You can check it on the later machines in one of the info pages. Many small hobbyists do very low hours, however, I wouldn't go more than two years as the grease in the cams needs to be refreshed to prevent wear, and there is no means to oil the idle shaft assembly without removing the covers. Had a fair few of those seize up, which requires splitting of the machine castings. That can get expensive for the sake of some oil


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Keep it clean oiled and greased no tech. needed I have one machine for 15 years bought it new had work done on it the first 6 months but no serve tech since and we run it 8 to 10 hours a day. My motto is you can't fix something that is not broken.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

We have our machine fully serviced every 6 months. However I do my own maintenance that normally our technitian would do in between visits cause it keeps the machine in very good condition.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Once a year we have someone go over it


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

Machine cleaning everyday for 30 mins and then the major service once a year


----------



## Cartoscro (Feb 4, 2015)

Bordadero said:


> PR650/655 has a service meter in the software. Should be reset after each service, the interval being 1500 hours. You can check it on the later machines in one of the info pages. Many small hobbyists do very low hours, however, I wouldn't go more than two years as the grease in the cams needs to be refreshed to prevent wear, and there is no means to oil the idle shaft assembly without removing the covers. Had a fair few of those seize up, which requires splitting of the machine castings. That can get expensive for the sake of some oil


 We've had our PR655 for about a year. We were told to have it serviced every year, but we've only put 150 hours on it. I take it we don't need to spend the money for annual service at this point, if you are saying 1500 hours is the interval?


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

Cartoscro said:


> We've had our PR655 for about a year. We were told to have it serviced every year, but we've only put 150 hours on it. I take it we don't need to spend the money for annual service at this point, if you are saying 1500 hours is the interval?


150 hours is very little use. Frankly I'd say there's no immediate need for a service. The only proviso there is that the dealer did a decent PDI/initial service. We always service them prior to delivery as Brother can be a little mean with lubrication. But in terms of use, no point.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

No regular service here. Just regular cleaning and oiling. Traveling time costs too much.


----------

